# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software)  إتش تي سي تقول بأن هاتفي One X و +One X سيبقيان على أندرويد 4.2

## mohamed73

نقلت  شركة إتش تي لمستخدمي هاتفيها One X و  +One X خبرًا سيئًا، مفاده أن  الجهازان سيبقيان على نسخة أندرويد 4.2، أي أنهما لن يحصلان على أي تحديث  جديد. وذلك بحسب ما قالت الشركة عبر حسابيها الخاصين بالمملكة المتحدة  وهولندا على تويتر.
يُذكر أن الهاتفين الذين كانا أبرز هواتف الشركة  للعام 2012، كانا قد صدرا بنسخة أندرويد 4.1 (جيلي بين) وحصلا على تحديث  رئيسي واحد فقط إلى نسخة أندرويد 4.2.2 مع واجهة Sense 5 التي ستكون آخر  نسخة كذلك من واجهة Sense للهاتفين.
يُذكر أن الهاتفين قادران من  الناحية العتادية على تشغيل جميع نسخ أندرويد التي صدرت حتى الآن بما في  ذلك نسخة أندرويد 4.4 (كيت كات) الأخيرة، حيث يعمل الجهازان بمعالج NVIDIA  Tegra 3 وهو نفس المعالج الذي تعمل به نسخة 2012 من حاسب Nexus 7 الذي حصل  على تحديث نسخة الكيت كات فور توفرها من غوغل.
للمقارنة، فقد صدر  هاتف Samsung Galaxy S3 في العام 2012 وبنسخة أندرويد 4.1 كذلك، إلا أن  سامسونج قامت مؤخرًا بتخطي تحديث أندرويد 4.2 وحدّثته مباشرةً إلى أندرويد  4.3.
بالتأكيد هذه أخبار غير سارة لأصحاب الجهازين، لكن يبدو بأن  تركيز إتش تي سي منصب حاليًا على هاتفها HTC One والهاتف الذي سيحل مكانه  خلال العام الحالي.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## max_11

دُمتَ بِهذآ الع ـطآء أإلمستَمـرٍ 
يُسع ـدنى أإلـرٍد على مـوٍأإضيعكًـ 
وٍأإألتلـذذ بِمـآ قرٍأإتْ وٍشآهـدتْ 
تـقبلـ خ ـآلص إحترامي

----------


## sesosat

merciiiiiiiiiii

----------

